# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  تاريخ القانون التجاري

## هيثم الفقى

تاريخ القانون التجاري
ـ يرتبط تاريخ ظهور القانون التجاري بتاريخ التجارية و كليهما ارتبط تطوره بتطور الإقتصاد بوجه عام ، و بما أنّه من المعروف أنّ التجارة هي من أقدم الأنشطة التي عرفتها المجتمعات القديمة ، فإنّ بعض القواعد التجارية عرفت في قوانين " حامورابي " عند البابليين منذألفي سنة قبل الميلاد ، و يتعلق الأمر على سبيل المثال بعقد الشركة و عقد القرض.
ـ كما عرفت الأعراف التجارية المتعلقة بالخسائر البحرية منذ عهد الفنيقيين على ضفاف البحر الأبيض المتوسط .
ـ أمّا عند الاغريق و الرومان فإنّ وحدة القانون لم تسمح بظهور القانون التجاري كمفهوم مستقل عن القانون المدني ، خاصة و إن التجارة لم تكن من هام أحرار روما و غ،ما كانت من مهام العبيد
و الأجانب ، بينما كان الاحرار ملاك زراعيين.
ـ في العصور الوسطى و خاصة بين القرنين الحادي عشر و السادس عشر نشطت حركة التجارة بدرجة كبيرة ، و مع نهاية هذه الحقبة تكرس بوضوح القانون التجاري كقانون عرفي غير مكتوب 
و مستقل يتجه نو العالمية خاصة مع ظهور و تطور المدن التجارية في البندقية و جنوة و غيرها في إيطاليا ، و ليون و مرسيليا بفرنسا ، و هامبرغ و برلين في ألمانيا......
ـ و بذات الوقت ظهرت نقابات التجار و بدأت في تدوين القواعد العرفية التجارية التي كانت أساس القانون التجاري المعاصر مثل البنوك و الشركات و الكمبيالة و الإفلاس ، و وصل الأامر إلى درجة أن قناصلة منتخبون من التجار ، تولوا الفصل في المنازعات التجارية مما يعد النواة الأولى لإنفصال القضاء التجاري عن القضاء المدني ، و من هنا جاءت تسمية المحاكم التجارية في فرنسا بإسم المحاكم القنصلية "Tribunaux consulaires".
ـ و بإضمحلال الإمبراطورية الرومانية ظهرت في الشرق الحضارة الإسلامية التي امتدت آثارها إلى الهند و الصين شرقا و اسبانيا و المغرب العربي غربا مما أدى ازدهار حركة التجارة بين الشرق 
و الغرب ، و كان من الطبيعي أن تسهم هذه الحضارة في سن قواعد تجارية و تطويرها ، لاسيما 
و العرب و المسلمون حريصون على تمهيد طرق المواصلات و توفير الأامن لقوافل الحجاج التي تقصد مكة سنويا للحج و للتجارة .

ـ و في القرن السادس عشر أدت حركة الإكتشافات الجغرافية و الغزوات الإستعمارية إلى تطور حركة التجارة و ظهرت طبقة التجار في مواجهة إقطاع الأرض ، مما أدى قيام الأنظمة الملكية بحماية التجارة ة تنظيم قواعد القانون التجاري المكتوبة ، و من أمثلة ذلك الأوامر الملكية المتعلقة بالكمبيالة 
و البورصات و السمسرة و الشركات التجارية .
و كان أهم نص قانوني دون هذه النظم التجارية المختلفة هو أمر التجارة الصادر في فرنسا سنة 1673 ، و كذلك رمز التجارة البحرية الصادر في 1681.

ـ لقد بدأ القانون التجاري في هذه الحقبة في شكل قانون حرفي يخص مجموعة طوائف التجار ، في شكل مكتوب و ساهم ظهور الثورة الصناعية و الثورة الفرنسية سنة 1789 في القضاء على نظام الطوائف و صدر الإعلان العالمي لحرية التجارة في 17 -03-1791 مفرزا لكل شخص حرية المبادلة و ممارسة أية حرفة يرغب فيها ، و هكذا بدأ الوجه الآخر للقانون التجاري في الظهور ، القانون التجاري بوصفة قانون العمليات التجارية و ليس قانون التجار.
ـ في ظل هذه المعطيات في عهد نابليون صدر القانون التجاري في 15-09-1807 ليبدأ تطبيقه في فرنسا إعتبارا من 01-01-1808 . و تضمن القانون في الكتاب الأول : أحكام التجارة بصفة عامة و المتعلقة بالتجار و الشركات التجارية و البورصات و دفاتر التجار و سماسرة الأاوراق المالية 
و الوسطاء و الرهن التجاري و الوكلاءبالعمولة و البيع و الشراء التجاري و في النهاية أحكام الكمبيالة و السند الإذني. و تضمن الكتاب الثاني أحكام التجارة البحرية ، و الكتاب الثالث أحكام الإفلاس ، 
و الكتاب الرابع الأحكام الخاصة بالقضاء التجاري ، و قد خضع هذا القانون لاحقا لعدة تعديلات 
و تكميلات بنصوص لاحقة.
ـ لقد طبق القانون التجاري الفرنسي في الجزائر أثناء الفترة الإستعمارية للجزائر و بعد الغستقلال إلى غاية 1975 أين صدر القانون التجاري الجزائري المتأثر إلى حد كبير بالقانون الفرنسي ، و هو القانون رقم 75-59 المؤرخ في 26 سبتمبر 1975 و الذي تضمن الكتاب الأول منه "التجارة عموما" و الكتاب الثاني حول المحل التجاري . و الكتاب الثالث حول الأإفلاس و التسوية القضائية و رد الإعتبار و التفليس و ما عداه من جرائم الإفلاس و الكتاب الرابع حول السندات التجارية . أمّا الكتاب الخامس فحول الشركات التجارية .

----------

